# 1958 Schwinn WAsp



## mruiz (Feb 2, 2011)

Does any bike expert know the proper chain guard stencil or grafic?  Does it have a wasp on it?  Or just the words Schwinn Wasp? And No Bee.
Please your opinion, is apriciated here. I know the 59 has no wasp bee on it.
Thanks
 Mitch


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, good question.  I don't have a complete '58 catalog to work with at the moment.  The '57 catalog shows the wasp bee.  Likely your best bet is the trfindley catalog site.  Pretty sure it's linked on my page of links.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## mruiz (Feb 3, 2011)

I tryed but one can barrly see it. We came to a conclustion that is has the bee, but the Schwinn script is unclear?


----------

